# Грыжи L5-S1 с признаками защемления корешка S1 6 мм и L5-L4 7.5 мм - направление к нейрохирургу



## Алексей КЗН (20 Май 2016)

Добрый день, меня зовут Алексей, 24 года, 168/70.

Год назад (примерно в ноябре-январе 2015) начал заниматься бегом (чтобы сбросить вес, сбросил 7 кг, ага, но какой ценой как оказалось). Бегал на дорожке, в беговой обуви, в среднем по часу (около 8-10 км). У меня Плоскостопие 3 степени, стопы/ноги в то время не болели вообще.

Через пару месяцев (около февраля) заметил дискомфорт в левой ноге (в области икры). Списал на плоскостопие и сидячий образ жизни (много сидел, физическая активность - только бег пару раз в неделю). Потом появился симптом - после сидения начиналась довольно сильная боль в обеих ногах. Внимания опять не обратил, списывал на сидячий образ жизни. Затем поехал на неделю отдыхать, много ходил, примерно через месяц все прошло (кроме дискомфорта в левой ноге).

Сходил тем летом к хирургу - он поставил УШИБ ГОЛЕНИ. Оставлю без комментариев, материться здесь нельзя как я понимаю.

*Что уже сделано*​В январе-феврале 2016 сходил к своему неврологу - она сказала 100% не грыжа (ага, вот такие у нас специалисты), прописала хондрогард+ мильгаму. Проколол, эффекта особенного не почувствовал. Еще она дала ЛФК, я стал делать, заметил, что после нее чуть хуже ощущения (упражнения не для острого периода). Сказал ей, она внимания не обратила.

Потом пошел в платную клинику - тоже сказали что 100% не грыжа, поставили синдром грушевидной мышцы, сделали пару блокад + 1 мануальную терапию, ощущения изменились, но полностью не прошло, думал ну всё ок. Еще пропил 5 дней мовалис (аналог его)

Затем понадобилось таскать тяжелый стол (сам дурак, но когда вам 2 врача независимо говорят, что у вас нет грыжи) - после этого появились симптомы как в марте 2015 (боль после сидения, отдающая в ногу/ноги).

Пошел сам сделал МРТ - результаты прикреплены. Сходил в Республиканскую неврологическую клинику (в Казани), врач потыкал иголкой в ноги и обнаружил, что немного снижена чувствительность левой ноги (все рефлексы на месте). Прописал берлитион+аксамон.

Пошел в свою больницу, в апреле прошел курс 5 массажей (поясница + левая нога) + э.форез эуфиллином. После массажа и э.фореза чувствовал себя лучше, но скованность по утрам и дискомфорт после сидения остались.

Сейчас нашел мануального терапевта, сделали 3 сеанса, ощущения изменилось и вроде стало получше. Будет вынужденный перерыв 2 недели (он уезжает), посмотрим, как будет.

*Мои жалобы:
*​1. Скованность по утрам (частично проходит после пару упражнений лфк, небольшая боль в ноге/ногах (в левой икре и в правой ноге от бедра и чуть ниже) когда только начинаю ходить (во время ходьбы не болит)). Поясница не болит.
2. Дискомфорт в левой ноге (икра) когда лежу в определенных положениях (не боль, именно дискомфорт, два балла из 10). Когда лежу на животе, например.
3. Боль после в ног/ногах (в левой икре и в правой ноге от бедра и чуть ниже) сидения (даже не очень долгого, зависит от позы - сейчас криво сидел 20 минут и печатал, встал - дискофморт и небольшая боль, до этого полчаса сидел правильно и все норм).
4. Иногда дискомфорт во время сидения (особенно в неправильной позе)
5. Перестал плавать брассом так как во время движения ногой возникает боль в левой ноге (списываю на грушевидку ибо после ее растяжки вроде боль проходит)

*Мои действия
*​Делаю по утрам ЛФК (острый период). Иногда утром во время поднимания прямой левой ноги возникает небольшая боль (особенно, если делать это упражнения сразу после сна и первым). Хожу в бассейн 2 раза в неделю (плаваю кроллем на груди /чисто ногами руки вытянуты /руки брасс+ноги кроль), после бассейна становится лучше. Через день хожу гулять в лес по 1,5 часа, прохожу 6-8 км (в обуви со ортопедическими стельками). Допиваю аксамон и берлитион. Жду возвращения мануального терапевта. Жду июля, чтобы попытаться договориться с врачом (он в командировке) о проведении УВТ по методике Овчаренко Л.М.​
*Главный Вопрос*​Собственно, в чем вопрос - сейчас я оформляюсь в дневной стационар, на процедуры ходить (э.форез, какие то капельницы и уколы). Поговорил с зав. неврологическим отделением - она посмотрела снимки и говорит тут 100% нужна консультация нейрохирурга, так как:

1. Грыжа > 6мм - показание к консультации нейрохирурга
2. Есть компрессия нерва и дискомфорт (пусть даже без сильной боли и особой потери чувствительности) - нога усохнет етс. Сейчас могу встать на цыпочки на левой ноге и простоять секунд 20-30 (если равновесие поймаю, дальше лень).
Всем видом показывает, что лучше лечь оперироваться.

Прошу Врачей  данного форума прокомментировать необходимость операции.
Может стоит сделать анализ на проводимость нервов ноги (забыл как называется),  чтобы наблюдать динамику и не пропустить момент?

Результаты МРТ прикрепляю (весь снимок + 2 раза по половине, если вдруг нечитабельно).

   

Сейчас измерил икры портняжной лентой на одном уровне - 43 см правая и 41,5 левая. Разница в рамках физиологических особенностей или уже повод беспокоиться?


----------



## Руслан775 (20 Май 2016)

Алексей КЗН написал(а):


> Сейчас измерил икры портняжной лентой на одном уровне - 43 см правая и 41,5 левая. Разница в рамках физиологических особенностей или уже повод беспокоиться?


У нас с вами похожие проблемы,только у меня с левой стороны до 8 мм давит на нервные корешки,заметил что левая икра за пол года стала немного меньше,а так чувствую себя на 5 ,не давно отпустило,не знаю что стало причиной таких улучшений и изменений, пол года ходить было тяжело и я не жил а мучился.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Май 2016)

Мануальный терапевт изучал МРТ, проводил неврологический осмотр, назначал медикаментозное лечение?


----------



## Алексей КЗН (20 Май 2016)

Мануальный терапевт МРТ изучал (сказал, что канал не очень и широкий и впредь тяжести лучше не тягать), как и предписания предыдущего врача (берлитион+аксамон). Осмотр проводил. Сказал, что слабый связочный аппарат и он послужил одной из причин образования грыжи после бега. Еще сказал, что лордоз сглажен в грудном или шейном отделе (не помню точно), это тоже плохо, ибо также ухудшает амортизацию

Также он сказал, что показаний к операции не видит


----------



## Никита Заборовский (21 Май 2016)

Страшного ничего нет, центральная грыжа, которая иногда потягивает ногу, не является однозначным показанием. Тем более, что эффект от терапии чувствуете.
Если будут потом ноги при ходьбе слабеть (лет через 20), то можно будет думать об операции.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Май 2016)

Ипидакрин - это хорошо. Берлитион - сомнительное назначение. Отсутствуют НПВС.
Зачем дневной стационар с капельницами? Показаний к проведению мероприятий интенсивной терапии нет.
Грыжи МПД от бега не возникают. 
Продолжайте лечение у мануального терапевта.


----------



## Алексей КЗН (22 Май 2016)

Большое спасибо за ответы!

Касательно стационара - это дневное пребывание (1,5-2 часа). Насколько мне известно, будут колоть диклофенак, витамины группы В, никотиновую кислоту. Что капать будут не знаю. *А что обычно вообще капают в таком случае? *

Плюс будет электрофорез и УВЧ лечение. 

Сегодня выпил 1 таблетку артрозана (НПВС, аналог мовалиса) - прошли практически все симптомы (сидел 2 часа почти, правда с ровной спиной - потом ничего не болело и почти никакой скованности). *Насколько я понимаю, это хороший знак? * 

Плюс добавил в "рацион" нейробиом, пропью 2 недели до уколов витамина В в больнице.

Возник еще 1 вопрос - в видео про микроволновую (вроде так) гимнастику говорят, что если во время сидения поднимать стопу, оставляю на полу только пальцы (как бы вставая на цыпочки сидя), происходит "выпрямление" осанки и снижается нагрузка на позвоночник. Это правда? Судя по моим ощущением, спина реально выпрямляется и ощущения чуть другие.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Май 2016)

Алексей КЗН написал(а):


> Большое спасибо за ответы!
> 
> Касательно стационара - это дневное пребывание (1,5-2 часа). Насколько мне известно, будут колоть диклофенак, витамины группы В, никотиновую кислоту. Что капать будут не знаю. *А что обычно вообще капают в таком случае? *
> 
> ...


Самое интересное, что ничего "капать" и "колоть" Вам ненужно!


----------



## Алексей КЗН (24 Май 2016)

Спасибо за ответ!

Позавчера я пылесосил квартиру (пылесос с длинной телескопической ручкой, но небольшой наклон был). После этого появилась боль в пояснице, в тот день как раз выпил артрозан. Потом в тот день ничего не болело.

Вчера появилась тупая боль в пояснице, странное ощущение в правой ноге (тянущее), плюс стала мерзнуть стопа и мурашки. Сходил в бассейн, в бассейне было все хорошо, при ходьбе - тянет и иногда мурашки.

При этом "предыдущая боль" пропала - если еще 3 дня назад правая нога болела после сидения и боль усиливалась при натуживании, теперь после пылесоса болит поясница и боль от натуживания не усиливается, зато есть тянущее ощущение, небольшой холодок и иногда мурашки в правой ноге. С левой все по-прежнему

Что могло произойти? Смещение / изменение положения грыжи? Резких движений, скруток я в тот день не делал, как и до этого в принципе.

Меня начинает это серьезно волновать, вчера не стал писать, думал пройдет за день, ан нет. Раньше после пылесоса иногда болела поясница (я еще раньше не понимал, из за чего), но без ощущений в правой ноге.

Добавлю, что сегодня боли уже довольно слабые, где-то 3-4 и то в определенные моменты. Аппликатор Кузнецова помогает


----------



## AIR (18 Июн 2016)

> Вчера появилась тупая боль в пояснице, странное ощущение в правой ноге (тянущее), плюс стала мерзнуть стопа и мурашки. Сходил в бассейн, в бассейне было все хорошо, при ходьбе - тянет и иногда мурашки.


Если у вас есть рентген "спереди" то просьба выложить... или хотя-бы этот кадр из МРТ...


----------



## Алексей КЗН (18 Июн 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Если у вас есть рентген "спереди" то просьба выложить... или хотя-бы этот кадр из МРТ...



К сожалению, после вмешательства мануального терапевта я мрт и рентген не делал.

Мог ли мануальный терапевт сделать что-нибудь непоправимое? Изменить положение позвонков, например? В конце сеанса он скручивал с левой и с правой стороны по 1 разу, не сказать что сильно.

Боль присутствует и усиливается в положении лежа (после продолжительного лежания), о чем это может свидетельствовать? Боль в пояснице перестала почти беспокоить, все дело в боли в левой ноге. Стоит ли делать новое МРТ?

Есть подозрение на болезнь Бехтерева? За что мне такое...

Есть только рентгеновский снимок 4 месячной давности.


----------



## AIR (19 Июн 2016)

Могу предположить напряжение, укорочение мышц и связок , с застойной отечностью на пояснично-крестцовом уровне. .. Нужно внимательно смотреть от позвонка L3 и ниже.. Так как постепенно процесс распространяются,  то смотреть желательно и мышцы таза, по ходу ног..


----------



## Алексей КЗН (19 Июн 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Могу предположить напряжение, укорочение мышц и связок , с застойной отечностью на пояснично-крестцовом уровне. .. Нужно внимательно смотреть от позвонка L3 и ниже.. Так как постепенно процесс распространяются,  то смотреть желательно и мышцы таза, по ходу ног..



Спасибо за ответ! Забыл сказать, с левой стороны еще есть триггерная точка, при сильном давлении на которую появляются "знакомые" ощущения. Есть вероятность, что если триггер убрать, самочувствие улучшится?

При выполнении ЛФК, дискомфорт вызывают упражнения по отведению прямой ноги в сторону и поднятие прямой ноги вверх. 

Сходил в бассейн, стало вроде лучше (не идеально, но все таки).  Кажется, придется бассейн 3 раза в неделю добавить в свое расписание.


----------



## AIR (19 Июн 2016)

Алексей КЗН написал(а):


> Есть вероятность, что если триггер убрать, самочувствие улучшится?


Не факт, но вероятность есть..


Алексей КЗН написал(а):


> Сходил в бассейн, стало вроде лучше (не идеально, но все таки). Кажется, придется бассейн 3 раза в неделю добавить в свое расписание.


Хоть и считаю бассейн не лечебным мераприятием, а оздоровительным, это значительно лучше чем ничего..


----------

